# respect for the departed



## Mitchell (May 27, 2007)

Very recently the aboricultor world here bacame smaller. A small local operator with marriage issues climbed a tree in a local park area and took his own life. The details of how are unimportant. It did strike me as more then just sad, but worth mentioning here. The mind frame we go to work with is a product of our environment.


----------



## RedlineIt (May 28, 2007)

Did not know the man, but know people who did. They're just shocked. Guys who worked for him said he was a no pressure type. Then this.

So sad.


----------



## Dadatwins (May 28, 2007)

Condolences to the family and friends.


----------

